# Guys guys guys.  Star wars



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 16, 2015)

The force is strong with this one. Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2 - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 16, 2015)

Just watched it a few moments ago. Looking good. Particularly enjoyed the last couple of seconds.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay... my interest is now officially piqued!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 16, 2015)

I love it.

Can't wait to show my son tonight.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Apr 16, 2015)

I got goose bumps when he said 'chewy were home.'


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not even a _Star Wars_ fan, and these trailers have me excited.

 I heard that the chrome Stormtrooper (at 1:20) is played by Gwendoline Christie (Brienne in _Game of Thrones_). She's such a great actress, so I'm excited to see her in what looks to be a villainous role.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 16, 2015)

I cried when I saw this trailer. I just finished a watch through of the original six movies, and I am super excited for this new trilogy. Curse this 8 month waiting period!


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Apr 16, 2015)

Since the "Star Wars VII" sketch on _Whitest Kids U Know_ I've had a hard time taking the idea of new Star Wars movies seriously. 

That aside, this is a great trailer. My family will be really excited to see this.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 16, 2015)

Love the headline!


> *UTTER TRASH
> (4th BEST IN SERIES)*


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 17, 2015)

I just had a text conversation debating about why Vader's helmet could have been in the trailer. I may have been called Comic Book guy but it was worth the victory. The hollow, hollow victory.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 17, 2015)

Blah blah blah. The trailer for The Phantom Menace looked great and we all know how that turned out. The popular argument for fans of the prequels is:"But those movies were made for kids and a younger generation." 

Midichlorians? Cartoon rabbit-things that smack of Amos and Andy? Politics? Murdering children? 
Yeah, sure... it's for kids all right.

Those 'films' were nothing less than a huge "F**K YOU! I DO WHAT I WANT," from Lucas to the world as a whole.


Wouldn't be surprised if the writers and J.J. bring all that schlock back.

We'll see when we see. I'm not hopeful at all.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Apr 17, 2015)

The way I see it they have a chance not being stuck as the prequels were with way too much to cover and too many loose ends - not to mention Lucas trying to do everything.

Let's hope they have (1) a better screenplay and (2) better casting.  JJ Abrams is a decent director, better than Lucas I think, so there's hope there.  I'm holding out hope for the new movie, though I commiserate with Reaver - episodes 1-3 were dreadful films, with the exception of Darth Maul's acrobatics.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 17, 2015)

Star Wars VII: A New Hope?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 17, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Star Wars VII: A New *New* Hope?



There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 17, 2015)

When I saw Harrison Ford in the trailer, that gave me (a new, new) hope.

Until his plane crash, I didn't realize Ford was a skilled pilot in real life. And yes, I'm serious about calling him skilled. My uncle was in the air force, flew large passenger planes for at least two decades, then flew private jets until retirement. He always used to say that "any landing you can walk away from is a good one." Of the actor's crash, he said Ford did well. He was able to get the plane to an open field, keeping innocents safe and increasing his own odds of survival.


----------



## X Equestris (Apr 17, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how they implement the returning characters.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel like this is going to be a handing of the torch type of film and the big three will become less and less important as this trilogy goes on.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 17, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I feel like this is going to be a handing of the torch type of film and the big three will become less and less important as this trilogy goes on.


That's fine, if that's how it is.

…ss long as Luke doesn't stand there and let himself get cut in half.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 18, 2015)

I saw on IMDb that Lawrence Kasdan scripted Episode 7. That gives me hope. If you don't know who he is, shame on you.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 18, 2015)

Speaking of IMDb, does anyone besides me find it poetically just that in order to see George Lucas' name, you need to click "one more credit?"


----------



## Reaver (Apr 18, 2015)

Isn't IMDb grand?


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be the first to say it; since Disney bought it, I'm expecting a story along those lines. There are multiple
implications behind that, none really good. ^_^ Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm cautiously optimistic. As long as they keep Lucas away from it, it should be fine. "Hi George, those notes you had for episode VII. I'll take those and put them where they belong." Throws them in the trash. 

Don't remember if I've shared this link here before, but has any one heard the story of how Lucas's ex-wife was a major force (no pun intended) in shaping the original series, probably saving it from prequel-like disaster? It just shows what a good editor and editing job can do for a story.

Shock & AHH!!: The Secret History of Star Wars and Marcia Lucas


----------

